# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Κεφαλι pick up

## aser

Βρηκα πεταμενο ενα pick up Delta Sound DJ 1400B μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει περισσοτερα στοιχεια τι κεφαλι παιρνει. Στο νετ δεν βρισκο και πολλα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Δεν το ξέρω το μοντέλο. Αν μπορείς ανέβασε καμμιά φωτογραφία του βραχίονα να τον δω και να σου πώ. Από κεφαλές κάνουν όλες. Το κέλυφος είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν είναι σαν αυτό του ΜΚΙΙ κάτι θα γίνει.

----------


## itta-vitta

Υποθέτω πως θα είναι το ίδιο γιατί αυτές οι σειρές DJ ανεξαρτήτως μάρκας φορούν το ίδιο κέλυφος.

----------


## aser

Αυριο θα βγαλω καποιες φωτογραφιες

----------


## itta-vitta

Μέτρησε και την τρύπα μπροστά στον βραχίονα όπου μπαίνει το κέλυφος.

----------


## aser

Η φωτο ειναι απο κινητο.

http://img4.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=04052009001a.jpg

Η τρυπα 7 το βαθος 11

----------

